# I got problem with Rappelz game plsss help me plss



## Kenzaki-san (Aug 12, 2007)

when i want to start the game it come out small screen and it's say can't connect to index serve. is the server down or the line problem?? PLSSSSSS HELP MEEEEEEEEEE PLSSSSSSSSS


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

check with the official site to see if the server is down.if its not the problem is on your end,and post back to let us know.


----------

